# singer mod.8234 top thread tension reassembly



## bus driver MIKE (Jan 7, 2012)

can you help me? singer sewing machine magic 34 model 8234 top thread tension assembly ;order of parts to reassemble and refit to machine p.s. made in 1984. thankyou.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if these help at all

Frequently Asked Questions | Singer Sewing

Singer 8234 | Instruction Books | #SR-8234 | PremierSewing.com

Sew4Less discount sewing machine parts, sewing machine manuals, ironing board covers and pads, sewing machine accessories, sewing machine supplies and ironing boards


----------



## bus driver MIKE (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks Dai, great help well done ,bus driver MIKE


----------

